# rapido gas locker size



## 89090

Just spotted a naff flaw with my newly purchased Rapido A class. The gas locker will only take 6kg bottles and not 13kg, as stated in the handbook. Any other Rapido A class owners found the same?

Ken


----------



## 89122

Hi Ken, I used to have a 962M and I could get one 13kg and 6kg bottle in the locker. The French bottles of same size will fit (13kg) as they do not have the weld in the middle of bottles.
I hope this helps.
Eddie


----------



## Anonymous

Ken

The refillable metal ones from MTH are a little smaller in diameter, 12" Dia I think, if that's any help.

KenS


----------



## 89122

Hi again, I have the two Gaslow refillable bottles fitted in my Rapido.
The Large ones just fit in.
Eddie.


----------



## williamb

two 13 kg will fit it is a bit tight but i had two 13kg bottles in my rapido 924f now i have two gaslow refillables and they are no problem.


----------



## RobinHood

13kg and 6kg (Calor) in mine at the moment.

Tight fit, but OK


----------



## 116390

flo gas do 11k propane bottles that fit


----------



## 113016

I have a T class Hymer and the gas locker was sized for continental bottles and not quite big enough for the Calor 13kg.
I managed to file or scoop a little out of the bottom door rim and I am now able to fit 13kg size


----------



## greygit

Hi All
Has anyone fitted a Gaslow bottle to a 7 series? 
I'm thinking of doing it myself on our 742 and I'm a bit nervous, as I'm not sure how difficult it is.
Gary


----------



## Coulstock

Hi Gary

Yes - I'm thinking of going to 1 x 6Kg Gaslow + 1 x 6 Kg Calor - I currently have 2 x 6 kg Calor (Lite) - since I bought the van ( pre-used 2004 741F) last year I agonised over larger bottles but after almost a year of utilisation I reckon 2 x 6 kg is good for at least 4-5 weeks camping and I like the space available for my Levelling ramps, Thetford 'Blue Bottle' and a coiled up grey water drain hose pipe. - so basically I like the space.

The Gaslow project is next in line after I fit a 85W Solar Panel on the roof - that project is still in the planning stage !! 

In order of precedence:

1. 85w Solar Panel
2. Max view crank up to replace Status 530
3. 1x 6 Kg Gaslow refillable.

How long have you had your 742F ??

Harry


----------



## Jean-Luc

I have a variety of gas bottles, French, Spanish and local, Irish. All 'large' ones i.e. 11 kg. to 13 kg. depending whether propane or butane. The one thing they all have in common is the external diameter, which is 12". The gas locker in my Rapido 963F is 25.75" wide so two fit comfortably side by side.
In the Rapido owners manual the graphic of the gas locker depicts 2 X 13kg. Propane bottles in situe.


----------



## MalanCris

I use two 13kg in mine (999M), bit of a tight fit but no problems so far!


----------



## greygit

Hi All.
Harry
We’ve had the 742 since December last year, bought in haste as we decided to go to Portugal for the winter and our old van, although in good condition, would not have been that pleasurable to drive that distance. It turned out to be a good decision as the van is a real pleasure to drive and also the heating was up to the snow and ice we encountered driving though Spain.
We are hoping to go again this winter hence the refillable bottle .......wouldn’t it be nice if Europe standardized gas bottle fittings?
At the moment we have two 13kg bottles but it’s a tight squeeze what I’m hoping is I can get a 11kg Gasflow and a normal 13kg as a spare although I might have to reduce to a smaller spare. Unfortunately no one locally stocks Gasflow so I can’t have a look at the bottles to get an idea of the size or for that matter the fittings etc.
Thanks for the replies.
Gary


----------



## 120445

I can fit 2 10Kg BP Gas Light cylinder in the locker on my 9048DF with no problems at all. There is loads of room left over!

Steve


----------

